# Polaris ranger



## jck (Sep 7, 2009)

Thinking of buying a 2013 polaris 800 limited ranger with power steering. Is there anyone that has the 800 ranger and if so how do you like it, are there any real problems with the machine.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I have owned three of them - first two awesome machines - have a 2011 that is a piece of junk - nothing but issues with it - has 200 hours and over $5000 in repairs so far - 

Had a number of people tell me that Polaris has gone to cheaper parts and lightweight materials. I use to be sold on them but no longer


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a 2012 Ranger crew 800. I love it, party wagon. Very comfortable machine. So far no problems. I know others with newer Rangers and no problems


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

No problems here other then what I've inflected. LOL


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a 2011 ranger 800,it's been in the shop several times due to the wiring rubbing on the frame and shorting out my electrical sysyem.They say it has been resolved,time will tell.Other than that, the bike is great.


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hot rod i saw on highlifter that you went to alabama to pick yours up. Were they the cheapest around for a ranger crew? I don't mind driving if i am gonna save enough. I have priced around here and everyone is wanting 14,000 plus for a crew.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

trouttracker82 said:


> Hot rod i saw on highlifter that you went to alabama to pick yours up. Were they the cheapest around for a ranger crew? I don't mind driving if i am gonna save enough. I have priced around here and everyone is wanting 14,000 plus for a crew.


I got lucky and saw the add on Craigslist Houston one day. The salesman there used to live in Clear Lake and said, what the heck, Im gonna post this in Houston. They had just received 20 White 2012 Crews with Power steering. 
I paid 11,499 out the door. 7 of the Rangers came to Texas, lol. They all sold in a day and a half. Shoal Polaris, largest Polaris seller in the nation. They sell 2 to 300 units a week.

Call and talk to Nate, heres his cell 256.394.1838 Tell him Joey Rodriguez referred you. They always have some kind of deals going on. Another friend bought a razor. I had another friend drive and pick both up, we paid him 400 each to go get our bikes.


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok joey thanks for your help. I think one of my buddies rides with your group from time to time. Rick Robertson. He has a 900 4 seater. I will give your buddy a call. Thanks again


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I just listed a 2011 800 XP in the classified. Its basically just broke in..


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

BATWING said:


> I just listed a 2011 800 XP in the classified. Its basically just broke in..


^^^^ That's a steal right there! green sent


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

trouttracker82 said:


> Ok joey thanks for your help. I think one of my buddies rides with your group from time to time. Rick Robertson. He has a 900 4 seater. I will give your buddy a call. Thanks again


Yes sir, I know Rick! Good guy


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

BATWING said:


> I just listed a 2011 800 XP in the classified. Its basically just broke in..


Why are you selling?


----------



## Santbowen (May 15, 2012)

Woods Fun Center in Austin, I just bought a 2013 Crew 800 (Base Model) last month for 11,600 + Tax


----------

